# My Bettas (pic heavy)



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

I just wanted to post pictures of my my bettas, hope that they are not to big... Im going to start with my males and then do another post here with my females :B Hope you enjoy! 

First up is Erie, My first betta and also a boy i got from the horrible place called Walmart O_O.


And Next is my big fella, King who i adore. Im not sure if he's just older, or if hes just a larger VT then my other males... but hes a good inch larger then my other VT's.









StormTrooper (a.k.a. Trooper) - I got him for a locally owned petstore - they keep their bettas in a lot smaller cups then the ones you see at petsmart or walmart O_O I couldnt resist passing up on buying him... but he did cost me a pretty penny. Trooper is also my most active betta who will swim up to me, thus i've given him the place on my desk ^_^ First few pics are of him in the split tank with a few of my other males.

























Knight! I saw him at petsmart in a betta set up with the water flow keeping him in just the corner of his already small space, they were on sale so i said what the hey, i'll give him a home!









This is Prince, My AB butterfly HM.









Rook, My cooper dragon HM that i got from the same pet store I got Trooper from.









I got Bishop at petsmart on one of their new shipments that came in that day. I liked that he had opaque fins with red in them, he's colored up a little from when i first got him. Oh and i also wanted to try out a glowish tank with him. He's the only betta that i have in less then a 2.5g tank though : \ but he's loving all the plant hiding space he can play in. (that first pic i was moving my tanks for cleaning, so bishop is looking into Knights tank.... yes that is Lords of the Rings and Pokemon games in the BG LOL)









And lastly for my males, Pawn, who i got today while i was getting some things at walmart. Even though he's a VT, i thought that he was a great find because of his coloring. I've wanted a mustard colored betta and low and behold! <3 He's in a temp home until Friday (woot payday) when i can get him his own 2.5g tank.


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

*My girls!*

Alright I got a Marineland 20G tank for my sorority! Here's just a picture of the center of the tank. I need to add more foreground plants to this tank.









Will start oldest to new, so Madam Red comes first! I got her right after I bought Erie. She alot bigger now and has picked up some blue spots in her fins.









Next Lelu, who is the silliest of my girls. She doesnt eat the floating pallets at meal times so she's scavenges the bottom of the tank looking for the sinking pellets meant for the cories. The only thing that i can feed her is the frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms.









Then Mamei. She hides alot and is mostly in the back of the tank until i come by with treats.









Spade, who is a little stressed in this pic because Sunshine was chasing her O_O









Sunshine (HM) came as a gift with Prince because the fish i had originally won could not be found. I really love her color, but Sunshine is my most aggressive female and i have to watch her like a hawk. She's recovering for some major fin damage, and was added back into the tank about a day or so ago. The redness in her fin is gone and the color is returning.









And Lastly, Tiara... for some reason im a sucker for the combodians lol but i could resist her either... she's got red eyes and a red spot of her head like a crown... lol hints the name


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

They're all beautiful! I love Trooper. I've always wanted a pure white Betta.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful boys! Pawn is gorgeous. I've always wanted a MG like him. Can never find them around here though. :0)


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

oh shoot... i forgot Sprinkle in my female post >_< wont let me edit is for another 20mins sigh LOL


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> They're all beautiful! I love Trooper. I've always wanted a pure white Betta.


Trooper is my favorite out of the bunch. When i got him one of his ventral fins was broken in half but still hanging on to him. He's missing it now... and i dont know what happened to the missing half. Ive had him for almost a month now and it hasnt grown back, not sure if it will. He still beautiful when he flares <3










I moved him out of my Split tank and into his own 2.5g tank so that he can sit on my desk. I want to get something sort of hide cave for the center of the tank... and i need to pick up a heater. Not in a hurry for the heater though... my room stays pretty warm and all my tanks stay over 78°F


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Arianthy said:


> I just wanted to post pictures of my my bettas, hope that they are not to big... Im going to start with my males and then do another post here with my females :B Hope you enjoy!
> 
> First up is Erie, My first betta and also a boy i got from the horrible place called Walmart O_O.
> 
> ...


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Trooper is one hecka beautiful milk betta!


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

*Sprinkle*

So its not going to let me edit my post to add in Sprinkle... so I'll just add her in here  {sorry girl} 

Sprinkle comes in before Sunshine. I got her along with a dwarfed looking female Tinnie - who died, didnt really expect her to live very long - I was unsure at the time if she'd be the color that she was because of the blue tinting that they do at Petsmart... 










Heres a picture of Sprinkle checking out what ever Lelu is looking for LOL... sorry the top one is sooo blurry >,< darn fish move so fast i keep trying to get a good one


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Arianthy said:


> So its not going to let me edit my post to add in Sprinkle... so I'll just add her in here  {sorry girl}
> 
> Sprinkle comes in before Sunshine. I got her along with a dwarfed looking female Tinnie - who died, didnt really expect her to live very long - I was unsure at the time if she'd be the color that she was because of the blue tinting that they do at Petsmart...
> 
> ...



Aww this pic is so cute! The yellow female looks amazing!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lovely bettas, all of them!


----------

